# Stefan Raab auf BMX



## Brötchenbäcker (20. Dezember 2008)

Guckt mal auf Pro7.^^
Nach der Werbung würd bei Schlag den Raab BMX gefahrn 
Der Parcour sieht ganz lustig aus.

Gruß Jan


----------



## Stirni (20. Dezember 2008)

mit treppen oida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (20. Dezember 2008)

genial der markus


----------



## Brötchenbäcker (20. Dezember 2008)

Hehe gleich einer der in beiden Foren schreibt


----------



## Marc B (20. Dezember 2008)

Ha, ein cooler Crash dabei


----------



## Pig-Mint (20. Dezember 2008)

.... und wieder mal ein Sa. abend im Anus.
Es wird nur noch Müll im dt. Fernsehen gesendet.... anstatt mal gescheite Filme zu bringen, wird der Abend mit absolut billigen Unterhaltungsshows zugemüllt.

Wie billig doch die Bevölkerung zu Unterhalten ist


----------



## Marc B (20. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, eigentlich sollte "Earthlings" laufen oder "The Cooperation". Das wäre gut für die Leute. Aber Weihnachten soll ja alles heile Welt sein. Schade


----------



## lennarth (20. Dezember 2008)

abgesehen davon,dass race jetzt nicht grad so der knüller ist,sind die auch noch schwul rumgeeiert und es hat kein rad den boden verlassen.


----------



## qam (20. Dezember 2008)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> .... und wieder mal ein Sa. abend im Anus.
> Es wird nur noch Müll im dt. Fernsehen gesendet.... anstatt mal gescheite Filme zu bringen, wird der Abend mit absolut billigen Unterhaltungsshows zugemüllt.
> 
> Wie billig doch die Bevölkerung zu Unterhalten ist



Die traurige Wahrheit!


----------



## Joppes (20. Dezember 2008)

gute Filme??? die kommen eh nie, also muss man garnich drauf warten


----------



## Pig-Mint (20. Dezember 2008)

Joppes schrieb:


> gute Filme??? die kommen eh nie, also muss man garnich drauf warten



Wenn die ganze Zeit "Schlag den Raab", "Wok WM", "Turmsprung WM" oder dieses Crashauto Rennen kommt.... Kein Wunder dass nix mehr gescheites kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joppes (21. Dezember 2008)

hmm ja, aber was kommt denn, wenn diese Sendungen nich laufen? Irgendwelche billigen Filme, die schon im Kino kaum einer sehen wollte und nur als Platzhalter dienen


----------



## crannY (21. Dezember 2008)

ja.. echt. da is das doch viel besser, muss man sich drauf einlassen dann gehts klar^^


----------



## Stirni (21. Dezember 2008)

lest lieber mal nen gutes buch!

ich bin jetz weiter PC spielen...


----------



## RISE (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann Faust 2 empfehlen. Da ist von Humor, über knisternde Erotik, Poesie bis hin zur Spannung alles dabei.


----------



## Sebibmx (21. Dezember 2008)

haha GEHT RADFAHREN!


----------



## Papa Mario (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich fands lustig, selten wen gesehen, der versucht sich beim BMX fahren hinzusetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crannY (21. Dezember 2008)

fuer mich sah's eher so aus als wenn er abgerutscht waer.. naja, den dummen kommentator da solln se sich mal sparen, der hat den ganzen abend nur ******** gelabert


----------



## qam (21. Dezember 2008)

Mittlerweile gibt es fast nur noch Kommentatoren, die irgendeinen Quark labern!


----------



## DrecksBecks (21. Dezember 2008)

iM cOLOSEUM gings damals wenigstens zur Sache! Auf Leben und Tod!


----------



## Agent Schmidt (21. Dezember 2008)

Für alle die es nich angeguckt haben hab wie ich (zum Glück):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clbJGtno2YY
Simon aufm BMX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1oI5AzfzE4
Simon nochmal aufm BMX
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItHYlJGCM94


----------

